# Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?



## Kimba95 (1. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
wir haben im September zum erstenmal Tigergras/Zebragras gepflanzt. In einigen Beiträge steht, daß es winterhart ist und im Winter schön aussehen soll. Unseres sieht im Moment so aus:  

*Ist das richtig so?*  Ich finde, es ist ein wenig zu braun. Ich werde es im Frühjahr mal abschneiden und sehen ob es dann neu ausschlägt.


----------



## katja (1. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*

hallo du!

ich kann dich beruhigen, unsers sieht genauso aus! und das chinaschilf ebenso!

ich denke mal, das mit "im winter schön aussehen" gemeint ist, das halt noch was im garten steht und nicht alles platt gemacht wurde.

es im frühjahr runterzuschneiden ist richtig, es geht dann auch ganz flott mit dem neuen austreiben!


----------



## fleur (1. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*

Hi Anja,

auch von mir: sei nicht beunruhigt     :smoki 

Dein Zebragras ist ganz normal. 

Meines schneide ich im Frühjahr handbreit über dem Boden ab, es treibt jedes Jahr schöner aus, heuer (im 3. Jahr) hat es sogar das erste Mal geblüht.

schönen Advent :advent1 

Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## sigfra (1. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo du!
> 
> ich kann dich beruhigen, unsers sieht genauso aus! und das chinaschilf ebenso!



Hallo Katja...


sooo ganz spontan würd ich doch sagen, du mußt mehr gießen... ...

ansonsten kann ich dazu nix sagen, weil ich leider so ein Gras ned hab...  ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*

Hi Anja,

das das Zebra-/Stachelschweingras jetzt so aussieht ist normal. Wie fast die meisten winterharten Gräser zieht sich auch Miscanthus zurück um im Frühjahr neue Triebe zu schieben (an den meisten Laubäumen ist ja auch nix mehr grün ). Das mit dem im Winter schön aussehen bezieht sich darauf, das bei Frost halt der ganze Reif daran hängt und es dann halt wie ein "mit Kunstschnee besprühter Tannenbaum aussieht"  Über Geschmack läßt sich ja nicht streiten, ich jedenfalls hasse den Winter:beeten  und warte immernoch auf die von höchsten Stellen prophezeite Klimaerwärmung 

MfG Frank


----------



## CityCobra (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe von meinen Eltern etwas Tigergras bekommen, und suche nun eine ideale Stelle im Garten dafür.
Einen Platz hätte ich schon, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man das Tigergras in unmittelbarer Nähe von anderen Pflanzen setzen sollte. 
Z.B. habe ich zwischen meinen beiden Rankgittern Platz um an dieser Stelle das Tigergras einzupflanzen, aber ich weiß nicht ob das so eine gute Idee ist, 
aufgrund der Größe die es später erreicht und dessen Wurzelbildung.

Hat Jemand von Euch Erfahrung damit, und könnte was dazu sagen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*

Noch ein "kleines" Problem bzw. Frage dazu:

In dem Kies-Beet wurde von dem Galabauer unter der oberen Kies-Schicht eine Folie gelegt zum Schutz gegen Unkraut.
Als ich das Zebragras an dieser Stelle einpflanzen wollte, bin ich auf diese Folie/Plane gestoßen.
Mein Vater meinte, ich soll einfach einen Kreuzschnitt in die Folie schneiden, und dann das Zebragras einpflanzen.

Soweit ja noch verständlich, aber was passiert später wenn sich das Gras vermehrt und versucht in die Breite zu wachsen?
Geht das dann durch die Folie, oder wächst das nur an der Stelle wo der Schnitt gemacht wurde?


----------



## axel (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*

Hallo Marc

Bei mir ist das Zebragras im Wasser eingegangen . Das Neue  steht jetzt am Teichrand außerhalb des Wassers und wird aber reichlich gegossen .


lg
axel


----------



## danyvet (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*

Mein Zebragras steht auch neben dem Teich auf der Wiese, hat Halbschatten und ist zur Zeit noch supersaftiggrün und blüht. Hübsch sieht es aus, hab es aber auch schon das 2. Jahr


----------



## CityCobra (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*

Ich bin nun wieder einen Schritt weiter zur Frage wo und wie ich das Zebragras einpflanze -

Als ich heute Morgen im Gartenmarkt war, fragte ich bei der Gelegenheit einen Verkäufer um Rat ob das Gras auch durch die restliche Schutzfolie unter dem Kies wächst, 
und er meinte das würde darüber später in die Breite wachsen.
OK, muss ich dann halt später entsprechend schneiden damit mir das Zebragras nicht vor die Rankgitter wächst.
Heute scheint zum Glück die Sonne, und ich werde später einen Kreuzschnitt machen und das Gras einpflanzen.
Ich hoffe nur das es angeht und im Frühjahr austreibt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Tigergras / Zebragras: Ist das normal?*

Meins sah heute so aus.

 

Es bekommt recht viel Sonne ab und wird im Sommer gegossen und im frühen Frühling erst geschnitten. Winterschutz gibts keinen. Wie alt es ist weis ich leider nicht, da es beim Hauskauf schon dort war. Ich denke so 3m breit und hoch ist es. 

Es verbreitet sich kaum per unterirdischer Ausläufer, ich hatte aber auch schon mal welche sich zwischen den Gehwegplatten hochschieben sehen.

Im Frühjahr gibts etwas Rasendünger und im Herbs ebenfalls mit Kalium.

Am Fuß wachsen hellblaue __ Glockenblumen und harmonisieren im Frühjahr sehr schön.


----------

